# Building a sofa for first time



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

This is my first time building a sofa frame. I plane on attaching joints using jreg pocket hole jig. Here are some basic pics of sofa design my client wants. 









My main concern is the strength and how of the joinery. AND what other tools I will need to create so curved lines to arm rests. This is my first time doing this so any advice or recommendations or plans would be appreciated. 
Im looking to recreate this piece below. I also found some modifiable plans (I hope





















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

From reading your post it sounds to me like you are in over your head if you are doing this for a paying customer.
I would not trust pocket holes for this sofa frame You should be using mortise and tenon joints.
The curved parts would be best cut on a band saw.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Honestly...ive learned everything by being over my head That being said I have a solid skill base in carpentry and I plan on making 2 mock ups.... Have a band saw (and chisels). Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

That's all cool.Been there,done that.Owned a custom furniture and cabinet shop for around 14 years,Problem around here was to make any money you had to have all the correct tool to get the job done very quickly and effeciantly .No time for mock ups or BS like that.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Those arms look like they where steam bent, not cut out of a solid piece.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

They do look like it but I doubt the op is going to build a steamer and clamping jigs for a one off. Plus the learning curve.
He could laminate them from strips.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Those arms look like they where steam bent, not cut out of a solid piece.


I agree about the arms and eventually I want to dabble in steam but for now, I focusing on something that resembles this without any of the expensive carpentry tools. While i'm doing my 'bs' mock ups, I'll look to build something similar but not exact. Thanks


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

While disposing of old furniture left by previous owner. I saw similar sofa sold by Sears, probably 6-70s. The seat parts were select grade pine 2x4 butt joint with 5/8-3/4 dowels and reinforced with metal corner brackets. Backrest was similar or used 1/4 or better lag screws and buttoned. The slats were tenon and mortise. It was still solid and the whole thing was light. Straight and perfectly dried materials. Stain and urethane.
You're building a sofa for somebody for money? Furniture building takes time, money and experience/jigs for "very good" joints. You're likely to disappoint the client. Been there. You shouldn't be taking on all jobs, esp with Kreg tools.


----------



## TimPa (Aug 15, 2010)

"My main concern is the strength and how of the joinery. AND what other tools I will need to create so curved lines to arm rests"

this statement lends us to believe that you may not have the joinery and skill level to accomplish this task right off. however, not to discourage you. if you have the time, try a mock up, learn from it, then decide how to proceed. you should expect to need joints other that kreg on this. 

that's how most of us started


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Ive moved away from the current lines in my previous examples. I really like the example below. It has clean lines is modern and I like the design of the arm rails. 





















I plan on mainly using dowell joinery as I have experience with that. If it's necessary to use mortise/tendon ill have to purchase more equipment like the attachment for my drill press. Im taking my time with this project. I'll follow up with a diagram of my concerns later.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

lionscourt said:


> I plan on mainly using dowell joinery as I have experience with that. If it's necessary to use mortise/tendon ill have to purchase more equipment like the attachment for my drill press. Im taking my time with this project. I'll follow up with a diagram of my concerns later.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Dowels aren't very strong, but you know that. And mortising attachments for drill presses usually prove to be more troublesome than helpful.
Good luck on your project.


----------



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

Good timing, I will take some pictures and post showing how our sofa joints are done...sofa has been in use for at least six years.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

That wpuld be great.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry for delay had to leave town for work. Here is how our sofa that we bought at Domain furniture store is constructed about 8 years ago. I recently put new springs on it so have bottom open. We have had zero issues with this piece other than springs wearing, we were going to replace but welcomed two puppies into our house so decided to hold off for awhile. When I viewed at the construction I was shocked at how simple this is put together and as you can see the poor tolerances. This has felt solid since owning. I agree with others that Kreg joints aren't best but considering this is dowels & mechanical fasteners everywhere don't see why that wouldn't work. Maybe use or make maple dowels? Anyways here are a few pictures.

http://s1181.photobucket.com/user/mske390/media/image.jpeg.html

http://s1181.photobucket.com/user/mske390/media/image_2.jpeg.html

http://s1181.photobucket.com/user/mske390/media/a3b92742-7033-4d5b-a7c1-cdbad2660878.png.html


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info...I've been busy doing several projects for family members but will continue this project soon with pics.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Although I will eventually purchase a pocket jig, this is what I bought to start....









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stapler (Feb 25, 2016)

To the original poster, I feel this would be beneficial to share some information. With the internet, seemingly everyone has an opinion and want to throw their non literal two cents in hopes of receiving twenty of the deal. Constructive criticism can be a great method of being able further challenge yourself to do better and may also allow you to see different perspectives you hadn't seen before.

From personal experience, I've had to experience some less than ideal results, but with enough practice and self reflection, there is a opportunity to learn from my mistakes. Perfection could easily become of the enemy of progression. 

However, regardless of what is written, you are still the final verdict of your decisions. This might seem obvious, but individually is a worthwhile concept.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree with everything you wrote Stapler. I've also found that most responders have an awful lot of assumptions about an original poster which aren't always true. Most dont really take the time to read the post evolution. Neverthess, I really appreciate the responders who stuck to the topic. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

